# Did everyone who wanted an iPhone 4 get one?



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

So i arrived at my fido kiosk 30 mins before opening there were 3 other people ahead of me. So half an hour later the store opens up and they ask us does any one here have a reservation? and i was the only one who reserved one, so they told everyone else to sign up on the waiting list! While i got my iphone 4  How about you guys?


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, but didn't you go to a Fido dealer, and not a corporate Fido store?
My local Fido store was not allowed to take reservations.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Not even close, I'm incredibly irritated with Rogers right now.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

fido kiosk/store its a skynet and fido store together


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Got one! Best move of the day, lining up in Future shop instead of Rogers. The rogers store I was lining up at only got 6 total, and the line was 20+ deep when I left. Went to future shop, line was 2 deep, had 11 phones, 4 locked to rogers. Got the 32 GB Model and super pleased atm!!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

so the people at fido tried to convince me to get the 2 year service plan thing, should i get it? its 120$?? is it worth it?


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I missed out too! My Fido store only got 8 and I was 11th in line. Sigh, Looks like I won't be getting one for a while now...

H


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

daniels said:


> so the people at fido tried to convince me to get the 2 year service plan thing, should i get it? its 120$?? is it worth it?


No. Applecare is only $79 for the same coverage is it not?


Got my 32gb on a great plan with Telus and I am finally free of Rogers.


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

Got mine at 9:45AM. A 32GB version


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

no they cover stolen, lost and broken. But theres has to be a catch some where right? :/


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Mmmhmmmm... :clap:


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

The mall I went to had about 15 people for Rogers, 15 for bell, and 1 + me for Telus. I didn't really want to wait around, but curiosity made me go by mall on way to work. I was just having a quick conversation with the guy in Telus line, and rep shows up and said he'd let us in early as soon as he got setup. I was in and out in 30 mins total, and the store hadn't even opened yet. The other stores including Rogers and Bell were still dark.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

I got mine at the Apple Store in Montreal. Had to line up super early and Rogers took 2 hours to agree to give me the $269 price but I walked out happy!!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing for me. My Coop Rogers rep only got 2 x 32gbs that he sold directly at the store. Hopefuly next week.
I went to apple store around 2PM and would have bought an unlocked one but they only had 16gb left. 
Well no IP4 this week end.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i think im going to take mine back for a 16gb and also get the 2 year warranty for it? what do u guys think?


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

15 flippin' hours to get mine at Fairview Mall in Toronto. The line was 200 strong @ 3:00AM and growing beyond 400 by the time they opened the mall doors at 6:00AM. Shortly after the first few buyers made their purchases at 7:00 the Rogers validation system started crashing, throwing the Applestore's management into a tizzy, effectively choking off any form of steady sales for MANY hours, until they come up with a plan to make lists of who wanted an unlocked phone, and who was upgrading. Almost three hours later, the upgraders were given tickets that they could use to pick up their reserved iPhone at a later date. I chose to stay and was eventually rewarded for my perseverance some 15 hours after I initially arrived.

To their credit the store staff handed out water, coffee, timbits and chocolate bars to keep the restless natives at bay.

Just waiting for my phone to go live on the Fido network.... 9 hours and counting... including a network reset...


----------



## banned-user (Jul 31, 2010)

daniels said:


> i think im going to take mine back for a 16gb and also get the 2 year warranty for it? what do u guys think?


right after having to replace my 3g 2 months after my warranty was up...I would do it!


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope. Not nearly enough phones to go around in Windsor and vicinity. People camped out at the mall from 10pm Thursday night. I arrived at 7:30am to find myself 27th in line for 25 phones. I left and had no luck at all anywhere else. Other Rogers stores had 4 or 5 phones. Affiliates were the same. Not sure how things went with Bell and Telus but, judging by the responses on this forum, a heckuva lot better than Rogers.


----------



## banned-user (Jul 31, 2010)

Skinner said:


> Not sure how things went with Bell and Telus but, judging by the responses on this forum, a heckuva lot better than Rogers.


I would love to have one now too, but I did learn of their $30/month for 6gb. Put that on top of say a student plan of $25/month and that's not a bad deal at all.

I'm at 2 yrs into my contract in the early spring so I'll '_try'_ to hold of til then to see where pricing/plans are at.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I went to the Bell store, around 20 mins after they opened they were sold out, i paid a deposit to reserve one, and flirted a bit with the girl there, 2 hours later she called me and said that she managed to get one for me  and gave me a HECK of a deal, 6GB of data for $5!!!!
I'm super pleased with myself!! lol my only concern now is that 30 dollars I paid for a case online 3 weeks ago and never got


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

*Fairview Apple Store -> No Voucher = No Phone for you*

Went early this AM to Fairview. At 7am, the mall opened and a few minutes later the manager said they were SOLD OUT. Only those from yesterday's lineup debacle would be able to get a phone. She claims they will get more stock next week. So, no voucher for me means I am still in the hunt. :-(


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Skinner said:


> Nope. Not nearly enough phones to go around in Windsor and vicinity. People camped out at the mall from 10pm Thursday night. I arrived at 7:30am to find myself 27th in line for 25 phones. I left and had no luck at all anywhere else. Other Rogers stores had 4 or 5 phones. Affiliates were the same. Not sure how things went with Bell and Telus but, judging by the responses on this forum, a heckuva lot better than Rogers.


I think people faired better if you wanted a 16gb.

Getting your hands on a 32gb seemed like trying to buy a unicorn! :yikes:


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lined up with a buddy at Rideau centre at 4:30 am. There was already close to 100 in line. The mall opened at 5 am and people lined up very civilized. Met a couple of ehmac members in line 

The staff were handing out water ant Vitamin water (no timbits for us) my buddy picked up one 16 gb Rogers phone and one 16 gb fido phone both upgrades and no problems. 

I picked up a 32 gb and tried to do a Rogers HUP but when selected there was no apple products listed on the hup page. My Apple store guy was very accommodating. He waited on hold for close to 20 minutes before I asked about the unlocked phone. 

I decided to take an unlocked 32 gb and pay full price. In a week or so (when the dust has settled  ) I will call Rogers and ask them to honor the HUP if they do great, I can either lock the phone to Rogers and carry on or return the phone in 30 days stock (allowing). Or worst case scenario I keep it unlocked and run out my existing contract
With Rogers and reevaluate my options then. 

My Apple rep suggested I may have more negotiating power unlocked then a fully paid Rogers phone. I tend to agree. 

Either way I got 1 and it is a very cool piece of kit!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I gave up after waiting for over 6 hours in a line that stopped moving for the last 2 hours. When I read that Rogers servers were completely down and confirmed that with the Apple Store I was in a line at, I went home empty handed. What a waste of a day.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

I got in line at the Rideau centre at about 6:10 am. Not sure how many people were in line then, but know it was alot. Got into the Apple store 8 hours later. It took an hour and 7 tries, but Joe (who rocks BTW) managed to set up my new phone on my new Rogers account (ported from bell) 

Honestly, I LOVE the phone but the nine hours spent trying to get it wasn't worth it. Next time I'll just wait.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

madhatress said:


> I got in line at the Rideau centre at about 6:10 am. Not sure how many people were in line then, but know it was alot. Got into the Apple store 8 hours later. It took an hour and 7 tries, but Joe (who rocks BTW) managed to set up my new phone on my new Rogers account (ported from bell)
> 
> Honestly, I LOVE the phone but the nine hours spent trying to get it wasn't worth it. Next time I'll just wait.


To be honest I found it kind of fun. I am 38 and a professional. I never line up for anything. My buddy and I met some new people. And chatted. I did not even get a chance to watch one of the many movies I loaded into the iPad. Once the store opened at 7 am I was done by 9:45 am. 

I was really surprised how big the line was when I left. Again Apple did a great job at the retail level. Once again Rogers dropped the ball. I have been to 3 iPhone launches and each was painful due to them. Maybe unlocked is the way to go. 

I know that individuals wishing to purchase unlocked were taken out of line sooner.


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

First in line at Telus. iPhone 4 is amazing


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

MunnyGuy said:


> To be honest I found it kind of fun. I am 38 and a professional. I never line up for anything. My buddy and I met some new people. And chatted. I did not even get a chance to watch one of the many movies I loaded into the iPad. Once the store opened at 7 am I was done by 9:45 am.
> 
> I was really surprised how big the line was when I left. Again Apple did a great job at the retail level. Once again Rogers dropped the ball. I have been to 3 iPhone launches and each was painful due to them. Maybe unlocked is the way to go.
> 
> I know that individuals wishing to purchase unlocked were taken out of line sooner.


You only took a little over 5 hours. Maybe I should have got in line when I woke up (around 4ish, but I kept debating on whether to go or not, and didn't want to walk in the dark). If I'd only taken 4-5 hours, it would have been a much better experience. Rogers should be prepared for the craziness by now.

The bright side is, I did walk away with a phone (some people where told to come back tomorrow - not an option for me as I was going back to TO last night) and I finished the last 2/3rds of a baby sweater I was knitting for my cousin


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Mocha said:


> 15 flippin' hours to get mine at Fairview Mall in Toronto... later, the upgraders were given tickets that they could use to pick up their reserved iPhone at a later date. I chose to stay and was eventually rewarded for my perseverance some 15 hours after I initially arrived.
> 
> To their credit the store staff handed out water, coffee, timbits and chocolate bars to keep the restless natives at bay.
> 
> Just waiting for my phone to go live on the Fido network.... 9 hours and counting... including a network reset...


Sounds like you had a crappy experience, but I think you wouldn't have had to wait the 15-hours if you had just accepted a voucher and left. Then you could have arrived this AM and gotten your phone with no hassle and been fine.

That's what I did last year with my 3GS at the Apple Store when the Fido servers gacked out after 15 minutes on launch morning.

Glad to hear Apple handed out food to people.



Skinner said:


> Nope. Not nearly enough phones to go around in Windsor and vicinity. People camped out at the mall from 10pm Thursday night. I arrived at 7:30am to find myself 27th in line for 25 phones. I left and had no luck at all anywhere else. Other Rogers stores had 4 or 5 phones. Affiliates were the same.


Well I went to a Rogers Dealer at 8am here in TO, and waitied until the guy showed up (late) at 10:20am, only to be told that even though I was first in line and they got two phones, they had already reserved them for their "VIP Customers". What? That's crap to my mind.

I wonder if I can report them to Rogers or something? I mean, I know it's not gonna get me a phone... but I just think it's wrong on principle. 



Skinner said:


> Not sure how things went with Bell and Telus but, judging by the responses on this forum, a heckuva lot better than Rogers.





canteaus said:


> First in line at Telus. iPhone 4 is amazing


A friend of mine here in TO walked into a Telus store at 2pm - no line and walked out with an iPhone 4 moments later.

I feel like based on yesterday - 75% of iPhone customers have Rogers/Fido probably. And I bet Apple divided equally among Rogers/Bell/Telus and let them decide how to hand out to dealers/stores/resellers/lower brands. Therefore, the demand at Roger/Fido was too high (obviously) whereas at Bell (and especially Telus!) it seems it was quite easy to get a phone.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope, I didn't get one. 

I called the Rogers store that I was planning to go to, they said I would have no problem getting one, so I didn't show up until 9:35 AM. I get there and there is a line of about 17 people give or take, and the staff comes outside and asks who wants what, (32GB or 16GB). 

They had a grand total of 17 iPhone 4's. 32GB AND 16GB combined. Lame. 

I have to wait a week, but meh, I've already been without mine for a month now, whats another week. I probably won't have any activation problems either. 

Way to go Rogers. :clap:


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

HawkEye123 said:


> Nope, I didn't get one.
> 
> I called the Rogers store that I was planning to go to, they said I would have no problem getting one, so I didn't show up until 9:35 AM. I get there and there is a line of about 17 people give or take, and the staff comes outside and asks who wants what, (32GB or 16GB).
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahahahha!!! "Yeah, you'll have no problem getting one"

You got PUNKED! Why would you believe them!!!??? :lmao:


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ironside said:


> Bahahahahahahahha!!! "Yeah, you'll have no problem getting one"
> 
> You got PUNKED! Why would you believe them!!!??? :lmao:


Um, well I didn't really believe them fully, I had a really bad feeling what happened was going to happen. I had a feeling I should have woken up earlier but too late. 

No need to be rude about it.


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

HawkEye123 said:


> Um, well I didn't really believe them fully, I had a really bad feeling what happened was going to happen. I had a feeling I should have woken up earlier but too late.
> 
> No need to be rude about it.


Sorry, didn't mean to sound rude, just thought it was crazy listening to anything those Roger's reps had to say. :lmao:

The rep @ my store was like "oh yeah, no problem... there wasn't even a line for the 3GS launch, just a couple die-hard people. We didn't sell out til at least 2pm"

Meanwhile, 30+ people showed up immediately after they opened the doors to claw over 11 phones. :baby:


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ironside said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound rude, just thought it was crazy listening to anything those Roger's reps had to say. :lmao:
> 
> The rep @ my store was like "oh yeah, no problem... there wasn't even a line for the 3GS launch, just a couple die-hard people. We didn't sell out til at least 2pm"
> 
> Meanwhile, 30+ people showed up immediately after they opened the doors to claw over 11 phones. :baby:


I showed up at 3:30 pm on June 19th (launch day) and got a 32GB iPhone 3GS. Exact same store. I was worried about this time because of the demand being higher than the 3GS. I was right unfortunately.


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

HawkEye123 said:


> I showed up at 3:30 pm on June 19th (launch day) and got a 32GB iPhone 3GS. Exact same store. I was worried about this time because of the demand being higher than the 3GS. I was right unfortunately.


I think somehow all this negative publicity has somehow turned out to be a good thing for Apple. All their loyal fans wanting to buy the phone, see for themselves and prove the rumours wrong I suppose?

It's funny because there really isn't THAAAAAAAAT many changes to this phone versus a 3GS running iOS4.

Why all the hype THIS year???


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers didn't do a good job on this at all.
Even our coop rep. had insured me I'll get one last Friday and then he's just: sorry, we only had 5 in store!
Comm'on, a store that big should have more or know better than that!
Now he's like: of course next week!
Yeah, sure!
If I find an unlock one I'll get it.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

The futility of trying to find a Rogers version (either size) to HUP led me to just order the 16GB unlocked one from Apple.ca. If I find one to HUP before it ships (3 weeks from now), then I will cancel the order. Too much effort at this point trying to track it down or wait in ridonkulous lineups.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't manage to get one, but then again I wasn't crazy enough to wait in line for a phone that I can get within the next two or 3 weeks without waiting. Why anyone would line up for hours to buy a phone is insane. Then again, these people must all be in their teens and 20s to be able to stand for hours on end without killing someone or themselves.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Got my 16GB black on Fido. I was done in about 10 mins.


----------



## staples57 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yup... got me a 32GB at out local Rogers store!
Now all I'm waiting for is my ElementCase Vapor4 bumper!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

iphoneottawa said:


> If I find an unlock one I'll get it.


Well talked to our Rogers rep and I have to buy the iPhone through him to keep the same coop plan. If not, he can activate it with a new plan but it won't be as interesting!
So no unlock phone for me :-(


----------



## DarrenHD (Jul 28, 2010)

staples57 said:


> Yup... got me a 32GB at out local Rogers store!
> Now all I'm waiting for is my ElementCase Vapor4 bumper!



My local Rogers store is sold out (Westmount, London, Ontario), they have a sign a the counter saying "Temporarily out of Stock on iPhone 4". I was put on a list of names. From what I could tell there were about 15 people on that list.

No idea when they are getting new ones. I asked. But I do qualify for the $159 deal :clap:

Will they unlock my old 3GS that will no longer be on contract? I doubt it. Wish we had a law for that...


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

got my iphone 16GB yesterday morning  loving it


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iphoneottawa said:


> Well talked to our Rogers rep and I have to buy the iPhone through him to keep the same coop plan. If not, he can activate it with a new plan but it won't be as interesting!
> So no unlock phone for me :-(


IF you buy an unlocked iPhone 4 - just migrate the SIM card from your current iPhone to the iPhone 4 MicroSIM online at Rogers.com and you're DONE. No need to change plans, no need to go through your dealer...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

DarrenHD said:


> Will they unlock my old 3GS that will no longer be on contract? I doubt it. Wish we had a law for that...


No. That was an apple relations person's answer to me.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

fyrefly said:


> IF you buy an unlocked iPhone 4 - just migrate the SIM card from your current iPhone to the iPhone 4 MicroSIM online at Rogers.com and you're DONE. No need to change plans, no need to go through your dealer...


Thanks. Is cutting the Sim to micro Sim easy?


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't get it, everywhere I go they are sold out 
and no one will say when they will get more


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. Fido says maybe sometime next week. First come, first served. They refuse to take my name down, sigh!

I hope they don't mind a phone call every morning.

H


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I think part of the reason for the extra excitement is from 3G up graders who sat out the 3GS... There are a lot of us and the difference inspeed alone is a huge reason to upgrade.. 



Ironside said:


> I think somehow all this negative publicity has somehow turned out to be a good thing for Apple. All their loyal fans wanting to buy the phone, see for themselves and prove the rumours wrong I suppose?
> 
> It's funny because there really isn't THAAAAAAAAT many changes to this phone versus a 3GS running iOS4.
> 
> Why all the hype THIS year???


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my 32GB unlocked from the Apple Store. Overall I think Apple retail did well but my one complaint would be that they didn't start pulling out people buying unlocked phones earlier. Most of the delay was from Rogers servers and even having one associate doing just unlocked transactions would have sped things up immensely. They didn't start doing this til around noon, which was way too late IMO. 

Either way, got it and very glad I did. Love the feel of it in my hand and the screen.


----------



## SarahRad (Jul 24, 2010)

I walked past my Telus store on my way to work yesterday and there was nobody in sight so I felt pretty confident walking in there this morning to pick one up. I just wanted to upgrade. When I got in there today and I asked if they had any in stock and the girl said yes - but only if you're a new customer! I'm currently number 15 on the waiting list and my store only got 5 in stock in the first place. Most of those are still in stock too! I just think it is SO rude to turn away people that are already loyal customers. If I didn't hate Rogers so much, I would switch. 

But yeah, in about three weeks, I will hopefully have an iPhone 4 in hand.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

thadley said:


> Got my 32GB unlocked from the Apple Store. Overall I think Apple retail did well but my one complaint would be that they didn't start pulling out people buying unlocked phones earlier. Most of the delay was from Rogers servers and even having one associate doing just unlocked transactions would have sped things up immensely. They didn't start doing this til around noon, which was way too late IMO.
> 
> Either way, got it and very glad I did. Love the feel of it in my hand and the screen.


You must've been right in front of me because they started letting people in for unlocks at about 12:30 I believe, and I saw who they were letting in... I managed to get in shortly after you shortly after 1:00 (probably the 6th or 8th person to be let in for unlocks)


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

First come, first served... WTF? tptptptp
I guess what I will be doing is calling them every morning to see if the have some in


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Sounds like you had a crappy experience, but I think you wouldn't have had to wait the 15-hours if you had just accepted a voucher and left. Then you could have arrived this AM and gotten your phone with no hassle and been fine.


I waited for 14 hrs all told BEFORE they came around with the vouchers to sign, actually.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

Mocha said:


> I waited for 14 hrs all told BEFORE they came around with the vouchers to sign, actually.


I can vouch for this (pun intended).. I was inside the Montreal Apple Store finalizing my upgrade at around 3 pm and the managers were only just starting to consider what to do if they didn't get through everybody in line before 9 pm when they closed.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> I went to the Bell store, around 20 mins after they opened they were sold out, i paid a deposit to reserve one, and flirted a bit with the girl there, 2 hours later she called me and said that she managed to get one for me  and gave me a HECK of a deal, 6GB of data for $5!!!!
> I'm super pleased with myself!! lol my only concern now is that 30 dollars I paid for a case online 3 weeks ago and never got


$5.00 for 6GB is is for the rest of the 3 year contrat?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

MunnyGuy said:


> To be honest I found it kind of fun. I am 38 and a professional. I never line up for anything. My buddy and I met some new people. And chatted. I did not even get a chance to watch one of the many movies I loaded into the iPad. Once the store opened at 7 am I was done by 9:45 am.
> 
> I was really surprised how big the line was when I left. Again Apple did a great job at the retail level. Once again Rogers dropped the ball. I have been to 3 iPhone launches and each was painful due to them. Maybe unlocked is the way to go.
> 
> I know that individuals wishing to purchase unlocked were taken out of line sooner.


I waited a boring 30 mins in line  it was quiet no one bothered to talk. But everyone other then me left disappointed from the store :lmao:


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Unless the salesperson made the biggest mistake in his life. Yes, 6bg for 5 bucks for the rest of the contract.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> Unless the salesperson made the biggest mistake in his life. Yes, 6bg for 5 bucks for the rest of the contract.


That's a great deal I'm paying 10$ on a 100mb flexible plan up to 1gb for 20$


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah I know. It's some sort of a corporate rate that they were reselling. If u were in Toronto I'd give u there number


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks. Is cutting the Sim to micro Sim easy?


He wasn't saying to cut your sim into a micro-sim, he's saying to buy a micro-sim and transfer your account from your old phone to your new phone via the online tool on rogers.com

I would never risk cutting a sim into a micro sim (if it would even work) just in case it got jammed in there or something...


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. Didn't know about the Rogers online tool. 
I'll look into it. 
I'll also have a chat with our rep. as he should have suggested that! I'll also ask him about the $5/6GB plan.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Believe it or not I was in Buffalo and came back to Fort Erie to get mine at Rogers. Got there at 7:30 with my wife and her brother, we were 5,6,7 in line and you guessed it they had 7


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

It's a shame that not everyone, who spent the time to go into those long line ups on launch day, got an iPhone 4. During the night and in the earlier morning after midnight I was able to use the forums like this to plot out my strategy and figure out where and when to start lining up. Once I heard that the lines at Market Mall were getting big I headed off. I was in the first large group of people and even though I lined before 4am and got out at around 10:30am my experience was quicker than most.


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm already bored of my iPhone 4... I don't even want it anymore......... tptptptp





















































BAHAHAHAHAHHAHA... Yeah right. :lmao: B-E-S-T P-H-O-N-E E-V-E-R! beejacon


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't get my phone Friday, because I had to work, and when I got to the mall I was exhausted and really didn't feel like standing in line at the Apple store. (I'm now very glad I didn't join it, knowing that in the end a lot of people went home disappointed after waiting for hours.)

I'll get mine when the Fido store has them in stock. I really want to use my Fido rewards dollars towards the 32GB phone, rather than lose them if I go to the Apple store. Hopefully my store will get a shipment this week. I really wish they would take names down but whatever, I have a few days off this week.


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

Rogers in Vernon BC - got to mall at 845, store is right at food fair, sat at a table and had breakfast with my daughter (we were third there), doors opened at 9, by that time there were about 6 people. They had more than 20.


----------



## projz (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, after 16 long hours I got myself one and an unlocked one. Unlocked one hasn't attracted too much attention online which is odd. Some guy who was about 30 people in front of me (I was ~70) went to the back and sold his 16GB unit for $2000 to some man in line.


----------



## projz (Jun 3, 2010)

Also they weren't supposed to reserve them or do preorders (Rogers/Fido) but interdependently owned stores set their own rules I guess. New activations make more money than HUP's.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

jakey said:


> I didn't get my phone Friday, because I had to work, and when I got to the mall I was exhausted and really didn't feel like standing in line at the Apple store. (I'm now very glad I didn't join it, knowing that in the end a lot of people went home disappointed after waiting for hours.)
> 
> I'll get mine when the Fido store has them in stock. I really want to use my Fido rewards dollars towards the 32GB phone, rather than lose them if I go to the Apple store. Hopefully my store will get a shipment this week. I really wish they would take names down but whatever, I have a few days off this week.


My understanding is that we can use our Fido dollars when getting a phone at the Apple Store. They just add the price of the phone to our account, and we pay it off using whatever method we want when the bill comes in. 

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong about that.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Oakbridge said:


> My understanding is that we can use our Fido dollars when getting a phone at the Apple Store. They just add the price of the phone to our account, and we pay it off using whatever method we want when the bill comes in.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong about that.


Wow, that would be great. From my understanding of the program I'm not able to use Fido dollars towards my monthly bill; only accessories, hardware upgrades, or to try out options for 3 months.

Can anyone else confirm they have done this?


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

From my understanding they took "accessories" off the fido dollar list of things to purchase sometime last year. Now you can only get service upgrades (limited time), PAYG minutes and handsets. 

No you cannot pay your bill with Fido dollars.

Link 

What can I get with my FidoDollars?

The latest Fido phones.
Prepaid airtime.
Pay for the first 2 months of voice add-ons or the first month of data add-on
Please note that FidoDollars have no monetary value.

H


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

cowasaki said:


> From my understanding they took "accessories" off the fido dollar list of things to purchase sometime last year. Now you can only get service upgrades (limited time), PAYG minutes and handsets.
> 
> No you cannot pay your bill with Fido dollars.
> 
> ...


Do they have to be redeemed at a Fido store or can the be redeemed at a Fido Dealer (i.e. Apple)?


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

From the link I posted earlier:

Where can I redeem them?

at any Fido store (Corporate Store)
by phone
at fido.ca/rewards 

No, no Fido reseller can use your fido dollars. They can give you promotional pricing and HUP's, but you have to deal directly with fido if you want to use Fido dollars.

H


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. This is what I thought.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fwiw...*

For what its worth, I used my Fido dollars at the Fairview Apple store - $150, plus a $480 bill credit left me to pay only $156 to upgrade my 3G 16GB to iP4 32GB. The $156 will be tacked onto my next bill. My old contract is dissolved 1 year early, and I started a new 3 year contract from the 30th.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

n/t


----------



## Fox1971 (Sep 23, 2009)

I went to the Rogers kiosk at Dufferin Mall where I got my iPhone 3G two years ago. I was fourth in line and was feeling good about my chances since I didn't have any trouble before. The first Rogers employee showed up and told everyone, there were about 15 of us at this point, that they haven't received their shipment yet. This seemed fishy to all of us so we decided to wait. Sure enough a few minutes later another two employees arrived and confirmed that they did receive their shipment the day before but wouldn't say how many they had in stock. They then told us, despite the fact the Rogers website says pre-orders would not be taken, the units they had in stock were reserved for customers who had previously left a $100 deposit with them and they wouldn't have any for those of us who were standing right there in front of them. A couple of the people got very upset with this and pointed out the no pre-orders statement on the Rogers website. The Rogers guy then explained that they aren't actually part of Rogers, despite the fact that a large "Rogers Wireless" sign was right behind his head, that they are just an authorized dealer of Rogers products/services and they can basically do what every they want regardless of what Rogers does. It seems that they are essentially no different than Wireless Wave, The Telephone Booth or Best Buy/Future Shop when it comes to selling these products/services, they just only sell Rogers stuff. Am I nuts in thinking this is wrong of them to conduct their business this way if they are operating exclusively under the "Rogers" banner? Shouldn't they have to adhere to the same policies set down by the parent company? I would think so but apparently I am wrong. They then said that they were expecting a new shipment to arrive on Tuesday morning and some of us left our names and contact info. They assured us that we would be contacted to get first dibs on the new shipment when it arrived. I am third on that list and the first two people ahead of me seemed like they were going to keep trying elsewhere so perhaps I'll become number one. I guess I'll find out Tuesday. Once again Rogers, or their representatives, have dropped the customer service ball.


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

I did not acquire a 16gb iPhone 4. 
I've been away from technologies for a week and didn't even learn of the release/upgrade deal until it was too late. I'll be waiting however long I have to, hopefully not too long.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Mocha said:


> For what its worth, I used my Fido dollars at the Fairview Apple store - $150, plus a $480 bill credit left me to pay only $156 to upgrade my 3G 16GB to iP4 32GB. The $156 will be tacked onto my next bill. My old contract is dissolved 1 year early, and I started a new 3 year contract from the 30th.


You WERE able to use Fido dollars at the Apple store?
If you get a $480 bill credit does that mean that they charged you that in-store?
And you start a brand new 3 year voice + data plan, correct?

Just looking for total clarification on the matter.


----------



## BobF4321 (Mar 11, 2008)

No.
I am a long time Rogers customer, and signed up for the email alerts for iPhone 4 (both Apple and Rogers), and there were no alerts, or any opportunity for pre-orders. They really screwed this one up, despite the fact that they have two previous iPhone launch experiences. I guess they figure that the iPhone is so hot that they don't even have to try. What's even more amazing is that for this launch they have some competition, so they should have tried harder. As a Rogers shareholder I am very disappointed in their performance.
Now I understand that the iPhone 4 is in short supply... Apple is selling all they can make, but this is what pre-orders are for... Rogers and Apple can gauge the market demand ahead of time and adjust inventories between countries and carriers. Maybe the demand is so great that even this does not help... if so, they should at least send an email giving the projected availability date. This launch make them look like amateurs.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*Its complicated...*



jakey said:


> You WERE able to use Fido dollars at the Apple store?
> If you get a $480 bill credit does that mean that they charged you that in-store?
> And you start a brand new 3 year voice + data plan, correct?
> 
> Just looking for total clarification on the matter.


Yes, I saw the Fido HUP screen at the Apple store. It had a check box for FIdo Dollars - in my case the amount listed was $150 or so. Fido's eligibility check listed my UG price as $269 for the 32GB model - a $480 discount off the no-term price.

Unfortunately, the UG process suffered an error before the Apple salesperson could print it out, leaving me with hand filled agreement form lacking much of the details. A call to Fido did confirm that everything went through, thankfully.

In the end I do recall agreeing to being responsible for a total of $156 (including all taxes & fees), which would show up on my next bill.

The only invoice I got directly from Apple was for the total value of $0.00 for the phone and a Fido micro sim.

It was a LONG day... that's all I got. Hope that helps.


----------



## ac46 (Jul 8, 2009)

I was first in line at Costco in Ottawa but when I got in, they said they didn't have any 32 gig iPhones, just 16 gigs. They took my name and number and I'm first to get one when they receive them. I hope it's soon. If they don't call in a couple of days, I'm looking elsewhere.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Mocha said:


> Yes, I saw the Fido HUP screen at the Apple store. It had a check box for FIdo Dollars - in my case the amount listed was $150 or so. Fido's eligibility check listed my UG price as $269 for the 32GB model - a $480 discount off the no-term price.
> 
> Unfortunately, the UG process suffered an error before the Apple salesperson could print it out, leaving me with hand filled agreement form lacking much of the details. A call to Fido did confirm that everything went through, thankfully.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your info. You give me hope for next week!


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

jakey said:


> Thanks very much for your info. You give me hope for next week!


Good Luck!

It certainly is a huge improvement over my 3G.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

yes it is a huge move from the 3G, hope u get yours!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Mocha said:


> I waited for 14 hrs all told BEFORE they came around with the vouchers to sign, actually.





Meiso said:


> I can vouch for this (pun intended).. I was inside the Montreal Apple Store finalizing my upgrade at around 3 pm and the managers were only just starting to consider what to do if they didn't get through everybody in line before 9 pm when they closed.


Yeah, but I was responding to a guy who was inside the store, not in line, and waiting for Rogers servers to activate. He had the option after waiting 3+ hours to walk away and get a phone the next day. Sounds like you guys were in line for 14 hours before they came around with vouchers. Still crummy, but different scenario.



iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks. Is cutting the Sim to micro Sim easy?





Ironside said:


> He wasn't saying to cut your sim into a micro-sim, he's saying to buy a micro-sim and transfer your account from your old phone to your new phone via the online tool on rogers.com
> 
> I would never risk cutting a sim into a micro sim (if it would even work) just in case it got jammed in there or something...


It's not even buying - if you get an iPhone 4 unlocked at Apple Store (That's what I did...) then you can get a free MicroSIM from the carrier of your choice. come home, go online to rogers or fido and migrate your SIM to the MicroSIM. Worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Rounder said:


> You must've been right in front of me because they started letting people in for unlocks at about 12:30 I believe, and I saw who they were letting in... I managed to get in shortly after you shortly after 1:00 (probably the 6th or 8th person to be let in for unlocks)


The Apple store waited that long? Wow - About 10 minutes after the store opened in West Edmonton Mall they started pulling people buying unlocked out of line. I guess it's probably because they had read about all the problems out east.
I got my unlockled 32gb iPhone 4 quick. 

I'm amazed that the West Edmonton Mall Apple Store still had stock today. There were still long lines today. We'd heard rumuors the store received an initial shipment of 1800 iPhone 4's or more. Looks like it was true.


----------



## joebob2406 (Jul 29, 2010)

I got mine. 32 gig. I was going to hold out for a white one but god knows when they will be released. I'll get white when iphone 5 is released in a few years 

I am in love with my iphone!


----------



## slimmer (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got off the phone w/ the Fido Kiosk at Mapleview Mall in Burlington.

Staff stated that they didn't expect a shipment for 3 to 5 weeks. Ouch!


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Mocha said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> It certainly is a huge improvement over my 3G.


Thanks again for your help. I got my 16GB yesterday from Yorkdale after a 5-hour wait (+ activation).

All went as planned, pretty much: $0 paid in-store, price of the phone charged to my account, used my Fido dollars, voice plan stacked (grrrr...) and data plan re-started fresh.

The only issue was that the Fido system said I wasn't eligible for the $159 HUP price. We had to call in to Fido to find out that it was because my voice plan wasn't $25 or more. (I have the $17.50 plan but when you account for data, iPhone value pack, SAF and taxes, I give Fido an average of $80/month so I was pissed off.)

Tried (not very hard) to port over to Rogers, but their plans all suck. So we called Fido and the CSR said there's a workaround; they have to add the full price phone for my HUP and my account would be credited the $480 or whatever in a few days.

So it got resolved but holy hell, what a mission. Very disappointed in Fido again but... what are you gonna do? They're all the same...


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

3 weeks later and still Desperately seeking iPhone 4!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

iphoneottawa said:


> 3 weeks later and still Desperately seeking iPhone 4!


maybe you will have better luck buying one unlocked from apple.ca?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I was ready to do that the first week. 
But now I prefer to wait for Rogers one at $269.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I got mine and I couldn't be happier. It really is better than expected. In particular browsing is now almost as fast as my MBP.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep. And the sweetest thing is I didn't have to queue up for a second to get it.


----------



## cliph (Nov 27, 2007)

Sigh. No, not yet. I got nothing. Oh well, except an iPad that I bought while I'm waiting


----------



## seb_mac (Jan 11, 2008)

I just ordered mine from Bell via phone and they have it stock. Should be here (presumably) in 3 to 5 business days.


----------



## sugarsnapster (Jul 8, 2010)

*what is the 159 deal?*



DarrenHD said:


> No idea when they are getting new ones. I asked. But I do qualify for the $159 deal :clap:
> QUOTE]
> 
> may i ask what the 159 deal is?
> ...


----------



## Fox1971 (Sep 23, 2009)

sugarsnapster said:


> DarrenHD said:
> 
> 
> > No idea when they are getting new ones. I asked. But I do qualify for the $159 deal :clap:
> ...


----------



## sugarsnapster (Jul 8, 2010)

ah, thank you so much for explaining that. 

I'm wondering what folks think of the deal that was just offered me from rogers retentions (after 2 hours on the phone sequentially with customer service, then corporate service, then retentions). 

I feel as though I should push for more, though they have offered me a bit more...

they also said they have no phones. he is calling me back again monday as I told him i needed to think about it, should I be pushing harder? I want a 32g...

here is what they offered me: 

350 daytime minutes
unltd eve/wkends from 5 to 7
unltd rogers to rogers
caller id
enhanced vm
2500 outgoing texts
unltd incoming texts
6g data

this is 10 dollars less than what customer service was offering me, but i'm not sure that I shouldn't be pushing for it to go lower - what do folks think? 

I'm in a strong bargaining position, been with rogers since 2000, currently have no contract (finished my last 3 year in spring) and am due for a hardware upgrade so they should to my mind be trying to keep me, not sure if I've pushed hard enough ...

also, they told me they couldn't ship me a phone but i don't really believe them, should i push the fellow i spoke to harder when we speak again monday on this? it sounds like they do have them, but just won't give them out unless they have to....

thanks so much in advance for your help!

thanks in advance for your thoughts and feedback!


----------

